# happy



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

celle if your out their please write to me.I'am so bord!!!!!!Hi celle i am taylors best friend i think this is cool that you get to talk to people.I don't have ibs but sometimes i do.


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

celle are u out their?????


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

hey i'm here now but it's kind of late in Washington it's 11:00 pm. anyway it's nice to meet you taylor's friend i'm sorry you have IBS to







anyway whats been going on with you how many more days till your b-day???







anyway keep me posted!!!~celle


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

ok so apparently your not online see ya tomorrow!~celle


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

its my birthday today. April 8 is my birthday. my friend Kayla dose not have IBS.


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

HEY



































HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

well thanks for saying happy b-day


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

hey celle are u on ????????????????


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

fine if no one wants to talk. I will just be gone in a snap. Good bye everyone.  Bye bye miss american pie.


----------

